# Historical Charts



## Dollarmite (20 November 2007)

Hi

I was wondering if anyone knows of any websites that has 
stock price history graphs from when a company has first floated to
the present.

Preferably a website you dont have to pay.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## doctorj (20 November 2007)

*Re: History Charts*

Have you tried bigcharts.com or biz.yahoo.com?


----------



## SevenFX (20 November 2007)

*Re: History Charts*



Dollarmite said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows of any websites that has
> stock price history graphs from when a company has first floated to
> ...




Does it have to be a website...???? as there are free software programs that give you 15-20year (plus) historical data....you can get the paid version, which has more benifits, but the free is good to start with as many on here have found.

http://www.incrediblecharts.com/online_charts/free_download.htm

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## dalek (28 November 2007)

*Re: History Charts*

I have been looking at the free charting provided by Comsec and I don’t understand the differences in information I am seeing.
e.g. research on SUN shows 52 week low $17.29, yet the chart shows nothing lower than $18
I have also looked at ASX and other available publications which show up to .50c differences in their published charts (e.g.$18.50 low).
These are pretty big and while I appreciate some of the difference may be charts based on course of trade v/s closing price 
this seems odd.
Any ideas anybody?


----------



## Richard Dale (21 December 2007)

There was one dilutionary corporate action on SUN that probably caused this:

2:15 entitlement (RAPID) at $15.50/share on 16 March 2007, giving a dilution factor of 0.9682

Typically, good quality data vendors adjust for these types of things.  The broker sites, however, don't have any vested interest in maintaining accurate data so these things slip through their designs.

Cheers,
Richard.


----------

